# Spike's Delite and Dorman's Exotic Gourmet Mix?



## brittaddair (Aug 26, 2011)

My hedgehog Oakley is 2mo old and I am about to run out of the food the breeder gave me. I am thinking about mixing Spike's Delite Pro-Diet and Dorman's Exotic Gourmet Mix. I am afraid of buying multiple bags of catfood and mixing them because one hedgehog is unlikely to eat all that food before it goes bad. Spike's Delite is very boastful and claims to be "the best out there." Dorman's Exotic Gourmet hedgehog mix "contains Authority Indoor Formula, Wellness Indoor Health, Halo Spot's Stew Sensitive Formula Turkey Recipe, Authority Sensitive Solutions Formula, Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control Formula, and Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck. DE Gourmet Hedgehog Diet Mix contains approximately 31.7% protein, 13.7% fat, and 6.1% fiber. " If anyone knows of a mix that is for sale elsewhere that is better please let me know! I'm just afraid making my own mix wouldn't go very well  .


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

A vast majority of people here but not all will recommend shying away from Spike's Delight because of an incident where bones were found in multiple packages of food and when confronted about it they company didn't seem to care.

In addition its not always the easiest food to get ahold of I know Hedgehog's by Vickie sells it and I refuse to support someone who promotes bad cages and information on hedgehogs and has very questionable breeding habits.

A lot of people do their own mix and freeze the food to help it last longer 

The norman's mix seems great aside from some people finding in individual cases that wellness causes some icky stool


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you referring to the batch that was distributed at the Milwaukee hedgehog show in 2010? If so, those pieces were not bone, the analysis of the hard pieces in the kibble was that they were plant matter. It was thought to be soybean meal, blood meal and feed grade oat meal. They were quite sharp and looked like bone, but when soaked they softened. 

I had a bag that we won at the show at that time, and those pieces made hedgehog quills seem dull. There was a couple of hedgehogs that had mouth issues and Spikes was being blamed for it.

Honestly I don't care much for the food. The few times I have had it, my hedgehogs really didn't like it. 

The Dorman's mix looks fine to me.


----------



## brittaddair (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you both! I ordered the Dorman's mix. Hopefully Oakley will like it =]


----------

